# Fashion Do's & Do Not's The Whats Gay & What is Not Debate



## John Ziegler (Dec 13, 2015)

What category do you fall under ? 

Or add your own if you like. 

What's gay and what's not gay ?

a weightlifter who dresses normal in clothes that fit regular 

a weightlifter that is always wearing tight clothes that showcase the muscles

a weightlifter that goes around wearing clothes for the gym all day everyday

a weightlifter that wears athletic logo's and maybe even a shirt that has there gym logo on it. Planet fitness Golds Worlds Bally's this and that.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 13, 2015)

Tight under armour makes you gay for the record...

Costco white T 4 the W


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 13, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Tight under armour makes you gay for the record...
> 
> Costco white T 4 the W



Kirkland are the best believe that.


----------



## Popeye (Dec 13, 2015)

Zeigler Robertson said:


> What category do you fall under ?


I feel that it if you get a 20 piece mc nugget you should bite them into batman symbols. It has helped me before.


----------



## Ritch (Dec 13, 2015)

Gay=
Super deep balerina shirts
man scarves
accessories
jeans tucked in boots or high tops (super douche bag trend, shame on you if you do this...)
joggin' pants pushed up like a chick.
matching arm band, shoe hat colours.
Wearing tights in the gym (big comeback with that shit these days)
muscle shirts that are very open from the side (nobody wants to see your skin, you may THINK they do, but it's just not working that way.)

Could go on and on...

Basically the way most guys under 30 dress is as gay as a guy jizzing on the other guy while he wants his turn to be sucked off and does not go phsycho because he got some other dude's jizz on him.

Those stupid "MMA" haircuts. This was started by gay men, now every "straight dude" thinks he's tough with this douchebag haircut. Pfff, bitch please, whatever...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 13, 2015)

Popeye said:


> I feel that it if you get a 20 piece mc nugget you should bite them into batman symbols. It has helped me before.
> 
> View attachment 2298



I am so confused


----------



## Milo (Dec 13, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Tight under armour makes you gay for the record...
> 
> Costco white T 4 the W



Surprised me you said this. During the summer that's all I wear. XL white tee, jeans, boots or Nikes. Shit is quality. Way better than any other white tees because they're so thick and the collar doesn't bacon neck.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 13, 2015)

I wear t shirts from my gym. Didn't know I liked cock until now. Thabks  for clearing that up for me z.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 13, 2015)

The only gay thing that bothers me is all these douche knuckles who wear tight ass pangs to the gym. Yoga pants were made for woman so men could see their asses. No male should own a pair of tights. Ever.


----------



## Popeye (Dec 13, 2015)

Dudes that wear capris are fuking qweers, and pink. ..what man wears pink?


----------



## Angrybird (Dec 13, 2015)

ECKSRATED said:


> No male should own a pair of tights. Ever.


Yup....there a kid at my gym, owns every fad piece of equipment, comes in wearing  tights, Adidas squat shoes, and a bodybuilding.com razor back....wicked phuckin gay


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 13, 2015)

ECKSRATED said:


> I wear t shirts from my gym. Didn't know I liked cock until now. Thabks  for clearing that up for me z.



I never said that was gay. I'm just taking a pole.......


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 13, 2015)

Mmmmmmmm....tight fitted clothes if you have the body for it...and for the record..the rock in G.l. Joe sporting an under armour shirt is far from gay and hot as fuuuuuuk


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 13, 2015)

I was in the mall at a shoe store and was wondering what the hell all this is about. It's as if it has become hip to be queer.


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 13, 2015)

Herm has the red ones


----------



## Magical (Dec 13, 2015)

I think Rich is on point. Theres a dude at my gym, every shirt he wears has his nips out. And wears tights.


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 13, 2015)

Yoga pants for casual wear regardless of whether or not your sexy.


----------



## Lilo (Dec 13, 2015)

Drop crotch pants of peace


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Dec 13, 2015)

I don't normally wear clothes..but when I do I wear them good.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Dec 13, 2015)

ECKSRATED said:


> The only gay thing that bothers me is all these douche knuckles who wear tight ass pangs to the gym. Yoga pants were made for woman so men could see their asses. No male should own a pair of tights. Ever.



And I agree with ECKs...Idk why the fuk guys r wearing these yoga pants idk who told them it was ok... There's two kids who wear them at one of my gyms & it just confuses me, they even spot each other in them? ...Although, I fuking love girls in yogas regardless of the occasion can't get enough of it.


----------



## Ritch (Dec 13, 2015)

Lilo said:


> Drop crotch pants of peace



Those are horrible. American Apparel has brainwashed today's twinks in thinking that stuff is alpha. 
Not sure how it can get any gayer, but I'm sure they will find a way....


----------



## thqmas (Dec 13, 2015)

Jenner said:


> Mmmmmmmm....tight fitted clothes if you have the body for it...and for the record..the rock in J.l. Joe sporting an under armour shirt is far from gay and hot as fuuuuuuk



hmmm... Well, you know how you girls always say that you dress up all nice not for us men, but for other women to be jealous? So it's the same thing.

As a girl you can think that a guy is so damn sexy with his UA tight t-shirt, but we boys know the truth: he's fuking gay!

I'm so proud of myself for not wearing tight t shirts to the gym. It makes me feel and remember that I'm lifting for myself, and for nobody else. It also makes my wife feel confident that I'm not an idiot that goes around the gym showing off.

Oh, and the look on the faces of ppl when I lift my shirt.... Priceless.


----------



## widehips71 (Dec 13, 2015)

Zeigler Robertson said:


> I never said that was gay. I'm just taking a pole.......



I bet you are


----------



## MS1605 (Dec 13, 2015)

99% of the time it is a black Calvin Klein tshirt and cargo shorts for me. I absolutly love the way the CK shirts fit and hold up. I literally have 2 drawers full of them.

I also have somewhat of a shoe and hat problem. I have a closet full of unwarn shoes and hats. 

The 1% of the time im not in some cargo shorts, im in jeans.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Dec 13, 2015)

Skinny jeans.............


Sorry H


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 13, 2015)

Zeigler Robertson said:


> I never said that was gay. I'm just taking a pole.......



Oh the irony of this post....


----------



## Uncle manny (Dec 13, 2015)

Xl elite fts tees for me. They're made by Gildan so there comfy and good quality. Some track pants and Nike frees.. I'm one of the guys who wears colored shoes tho I'll admit that I'm a sneaker junkie..


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 13, 2015)

thqmas said:


> hmmm... Well, you know how you girls always say that you dress up all nice not for us men, but for other women to be jealous? So it's the same thing.
> 
> As a girl you can think that a guy is so damn sexy with his UA tight t-shirt, but we boys know the truth: he's fuking gay!
> 
> ...



Sorry, good try..but the rock is not gay...don't be jelly


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 13, 2015)

I wear form fitting clothes (not TIGHT) because I hate the baggy feeling. Athletic tights occasionally, but I wear shorts over them. 

I don't really pay much attention to what people wear. Unless it's extremely over the top. We all have different tastes.


----------



## thqmas (Dec 13, 2015)

Jenner said:


> Sorry, good try..but the rock is not gay...don't be jelly



Only time will tell Jenner...


----------



## MS1605 (Dec 13, 2015)

Jenner said:


> Sorry, good try..but the rock is not gay...don't be jelly



Not to mention, he seems like such a genuinely good dude. I dont give a **** about celebrities or famous people but i have randomly seen a few of his cellphone/day in the life of random shit videos he posts and he just seems like a cool dude. Very uncelebrity and down to earth and genuinely happy. Not, im famous but need drugs and alcohol to look happy. 

/end random, unorganized thought dump.


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 13, 2015)

MS1605 said:


> Not to mention, he seems like such a genuinely good dude. I dont give a **** about celebrities or famous people but i have randomly seen a few of his cellphone/day in the life of random shit videos he posts and he just seems like a cool dude. Very uncelebrity and down to earth and genuinely happy. Not, im famous but need drugs and alcohol to look happy.
> 
> /end random, unorganized thought dump.



Yep, he's a pretty cool dude...love Ballers!


----------



## thqmas (Dec 13, 2015)

Jenner said:


> Yep, he's a pretty cool dude...love Ballers!



Hey, I didn't say he wasn't cool, or that he was not an amazing dude.... but he may be gay... idk.

btw, if he's gay or not, I'm still jelly.


----------



## mickems (Dec 13, 2015)

I wear form fitting A.E.  V-necks, t shirts, thermal long sleeve henleys and dark blue or black jeans (straight fit). only wear gym clothes to the gym. people look stupid wearing gym clothes outside of the gym like at a restaurant or mall. I also see some guys wear the yoga pants at the gym. btw I always thought they were called spandex. when did the name change?


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 13, 2015)

thqmas said:


> Hey, I didn't say he wasn't cool, or that he was not an amazing dude.... but he may be gay... idk.
> 
> btw, if he's gay or not, I'm still jelly.



lol....exactly!


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 13, 2015)

How about this deal here ? Is she in denial, did she just put on 40 pounds over night and cant afford an upgrade ? If you got a fat ass dont wear hip huggers.







If you got a big ass so be it I would want to hump that fat ass if the presentation was better.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Dec 13, 2015)

It's photo shopped that's a real ass attached to jeans yes?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 13, 2015)

People that actually take time to pick out clothes they wear to the gym are pretty damn gay. 

My wife says I look like a hobo when I go train. I take that as a complement.


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 13, 2015)

Here is a similar ass in a pair of high rise jeans that are not much less gayer but at least the ass is nicely packed in there not bursting out the top like bread yeast rising. 






I would eat the peanuts & popcorn out uh that cracker jack.


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 13, 2015)

White guys acting like cholo's


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 13, 2015)

Butch dykes that look like this guy


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 13, 2015)

I swear you're one paint wiff short of a window licker. Those asses are nothing alike.


----------



## Milo (Dec 13, 2015)

Zeigler Robertson said:


> Butch dykes that look like this guy



That goes for dudes too.


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 13, 2015)

ToolSteel said:


> I swear you're one paint wiff short of a window licker. Those asses are nothing alike.



Ok maybe that was a bad example but what I'm saying is her ass has potential to look better in the right pants like this gal here.






I would motorboat that donk as fat as it is the presentation is right.



ToolSteel said:


> I swear you're one paint wiff short of a window licker. Those asses are nothing alike.



Hey Ritch


----------



## MS1605 (Dec 14, 2015)

Im sorry, i know im a shallow asshole but i wouldn't touch that thing with your dick...


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 14, 2015)

MS1605 said:


> Im sorry, i know im a shallow asshole but i wouldn't touch that thing with your dick...



 When it comes to a whole lot of rosie I'm just giving the dog a bone.


----------



## MikeLiftss (Dec 20, 2015)

No man should be wearing tights. I'm not talking about under your shorts....I'm talking tights/leggins/joga pants all out in the open. Wth is wrong with dudes at the gym who wear this???


----------



## bsw5 (Dec 20, 2015)

Men that wear tights in the gym and the tight jogging pants.. What the hell? Oh and when men color coordinate all their gym close day after day. Looks like they are going to a gay pride parade or something.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 20, 2015)

Has anyone mentioned bitch mittens yet? Nothing screams I'm a homo and need to protect my delicate equipment for the giving of hand jobs like bitch mittens in the gym.


----------



## LeanHerm (Dec 20, 2015)

What about these for a fashion statement. Bring on the haters


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## MS1605 (Dec 20, 2015)

LeanHerm said:


> What about these for a fashion statement. Bring on the haters



Ill see your hightops with these









And raise you some neon Dunks


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 20, 2015)

MS1605 said:


> Ill see your hightops with these And raise you some neon Dunks



Ill see your chucks and dunks and raise you some black on blacks with white flash dance leg warmers.


----------



## MS1605 (Dec 20, 2015)

Zeigler Robertson said:


> Ill see your chucks and dunks and raise you some black on blacks with white flash dance leg warmers.



Matched with black on black low tops without gay socks.


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 20, 2015)

MS1605 said:


> Matched with black on black low tops without gay socks.
> 
> View attachment 2312



I hate those floor's if you drop a penny it sounds like a freight train just crashed into a brick wall. Not to mention the clackedy clack if you have a dog. But i guess if you had a dog it would be a whole lot more sanitary.


----------



## LeanHerm (Dec 20, 2015)

Bro yu don't even want to open up a shoe war. I'll definitely win trust me. Lol


----------



## MS1605 (Dec 20, 2015)

Zeigler Robertson said:


> I hate those floor's if you drop a penny it sounds like a freight train just crashed into a brick wall. Not to mention the clackedy clack if you have a dog. But i guess if you had a dog it would be a whole lot more sanitary.



No Dog but trying to sneak in at 3am without the wife waking up is difficult...



LeanHerm said:


> Bro yu don't even want to open up a shoe war. I'll definitely win trust me. Lol




Man, Im tempted to take you up on this. My collection is so big it spans 3 different rooms. Most have yet to be warn...


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 20, 2015)

LeanHerm said:


> Bro yu don't even want to open up a shoe war. I'll definitely win trust me. Lol


----------



## LeanHerm (Dec 20, 2015)

I have Jordan 1 through Jordan 29. Lol I probably have 75 pairs of shoes maybe more.


----------



## Uncle manny (Dec 20, 2015)

MS1605 said:


> Ill see your hightops with these
> 
> View attachment 2309
> 
> ...



Where did you get those chucks bro? I've always like the leathers..


----------



## Uncle manny (Dec 20, 2015)

LeanHerm said:


> I have Jordan 1 through Jordan 29. Lol I probably have 75 pairs of shoes maybe more.



I stopped at 14.. Did you pick up the new 11s? they're sharp..


----------



## widehips71 (Dec 20, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Has anyone mentioned bitch mittens yet? Nothing screams I'm a homo and need to protect my delicate equipment for the giving of hand jobs like bitch mittens in the gym.



Dizzle has delicate hands. Leave him out of this


----------



## MS1605 (Dec 20, 2015)

Uncle manny said:


> Where did you get those chucks bro? I've always like the leathers..



I do believe i got these from eastbay.com. there about 3 years old now.


----------



## {'Calcul08'} (Dec 23, 2015)

I'm a bit of all of the 4, really - depending on the day and muscle group.. It's mostly sleeveless tees and length variations with running pants/leggings/shorts, occasionally I'll wear a hoodie with the gym's logo - but it's far from Planet Fitness..


----------



## j2048b (Dec 24, 2015)

Gay=wive beaters, hipsters, 
lookin like a runway model instead of a man
Lining ur eye brows
Metrosexuals

Give me an f-in break im so damn tired of seeing "men" who think they need to prim themselves up!

Fags!
Deusche=hats that have brims rolled up in the front, 
Or pulled down to their damn eye brows

Weight lifters who are "reps" for everything because they get free shit!

Gays all of them!


----------

